# FS: Intel Core 2 Quad Bundle + Intel stock coolers



## Aastii (Jun 11, 2012)

Got full 775 config that was pulled from my sister's old system. 

*Intel Q6600*

It is in full working order, never overclocked and works like a charm.

*Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus*

Potentially faulty, however I do not think so, I just think it is a flaky board. When working, it works fine, but there is the potential for some issues.

*2 x 1GB Corsair 800MHz DDR2 memory*

Works fine, never overclocked so still got lifetime warranty on it

*Tuniq Tower cooler and a CM Hyper TX2*.

The former has all mounts with it, so support for AMD AM2/2+/3/3+ and Intel Socket 478/754/939/940/775. The CM only has the LGA 775 mount

Q6600 - £64 shipped in UK. Will send overseas, but for the states + Aus will cost a fair bit more

Either cooler - £10 + shipping.

Motherboard - £20 + shipping

RAM - £15 shipped

Will sell a full 775 setup (CPU + mobo + RAM + 1 cooler) for £100 shipped in UK

Also have *two spare socket 1155 stock coolers.* 

£5 + shipping within UK each (1 is currently in my system, neither have the preapplied thermal paste)

Am open to reasonable offers. Will also trade for:

SATA hard drive (500GB+)
LGA1155 CPU cooler



http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af271/aastii/DSC_0008.jpg


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 12, 2012)

Need pictures with your cf name on it.


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 12, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Need pictures with your cf name on it.



Yeah, because the mod with over 11,000 posts is totally a potential scammer


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 12, 2012)

and he didn't already have a link to the mentioned things


----------



## WeatherMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Aastii............xxx?


----------



## Aastii (Jun 12, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Need pictures with your cf name on it.



Already had it in there see that link at the bottom 

Don't like linking large pics because of size on page and for those with low bandwidth and low res monitors. Cant really have a small pic on a for sale imho because you cant show everything you have or quality.

And yes bootup, I love you all


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dystopia said:


> Yeah, because the mod with over 11,000 posts is totally a potential scammer



At least I follow rules.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 12, 2012)

You are breaking the rules now. Either stay on topic or get out of my thread you have been warned about this before, I'm not warning you about it again


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually really wish I could get that Q6600...


----------



## Aastii (Jun 12, 2012)

I will ship outside of the UK. If you want just the CPU it won't be too expensive either


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dang you, you made me want to see if my emachine can support the 6600, but there's 0 info on it, and i found the mobo model number and googling it comes up with a ton of pages selling them -_-


----------



## Aastii (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Aastii (Jun 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Aastii (Jun 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## Aastii (Jul 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## Aastii (Jul 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## 87dtna (Jul 8, 2012)

I have that same cooler master heatsink, mine also came with an AM2/AM3 mount though did yours?
It's a really good cooler for the price.

You should have bought an ASrock mobo for the dual mount to be able to use 775 coolers 

Free bump for the UK guys.


----------



## Aastii (Jul 8, 2012)

Unforunately not, I only have the 775 . I had my E6750 overclocked under it though and never saw over 45. For a budget cooler, that is damn awesome, even on a C2D

I didn't actually buy the mobo either, we got a killer deal on a full system with it in, else I wouldn't have touched the board what with it being Asus and all


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you still gave it? Sounds good to me...


----------



## Aastii (Oct 2, 2012)

I have all of it but the Q6600 and the TX2, they are now part of my server


----------



## Virssagòn (Oct 2, 2012)

Aastii said:


> I have all of it but the Q6600 and the TX2, they are now part of my server



Ow... I hoped to ditch that kit for 120


----------

